# Tweed cat?



## asnnbrg (Mar 26, 2013)

I've been fascinated by Strax's coat since before we even adopted him. I had never seen another cat with this type of coat, so I spent a fair amount of time trying to figure him out. I think I finally did -- "tweed," according to one source. But apparently it isn't a recognized coat color. Anyone else ever heard of this?

Here he is:










And all our babies:


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

How cool looking is that??!! We had a black cat, Maggie that was pure black except for a few white "pubic" hairs. It was the funniest thing I'd ever seen on a cat. There was very slight clump of white fur right where you'd expect on a female cat!! She was such a weird cat in SO many ways!!!

Your cats are beautiful, such shiny coats! I'm absolutely jealous that they seem to be playing together. I have 5 indoor cats that barely tolerate each other. Heavy sigh.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I've had quite a number of black cats over the years as three of my studs in successive years were black and scores of black kittens, some with _a few _white hairs as a locket or on the underside, but never had one to the overall extent of your kitty. It's possible it's just a kitten thing and the white hairs may drop out when the adult coat appears in several month's time. But no, I've never heard of "tweed" and haven't a clue what this coat color would be called.

Thanks for the very interesting website link....there are indeed some new unique color variations and patterns.


----------



## asnnbrg (Mar 26, 2013)

catloverami said:


> I've had quite a number of black cats over the years as three of my studs in successive years were black and scores of black kittens, some with _a few _white hairs as a locket or on the underside, but never had one to the overall extent of your kitty. It's possible it's just a kitten thing and the white hairs may drop out when the adult coat appears in several month's time. But no, I've never heard of "tweed" and haven't a clue what this coat color would be called.
> 
> Thanks for the very interesting website link....there are indeed some new unique color variations and patterns.


I should clarify that tweed isn't a breed but rather what they -- someone? -- seems to be calling this coat color. My kitties are all DSHs.

If anything, the white has gotten more noticeable with age. They used to be about the same length as his black fur, but now they're considerably longer. They're also a different texture. I don't know what he's got going on, but we call them his sparkles.


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

I dont know what you call it, but I love it


----------



## asnnbrg (Mar 26, 2013)

Marcia said:


> How cool looking is that??!! We had a black cat, Maggie that was pure black except for a few white "pubic" hairs. It was the funniest thing I'd ever seen on a cat. There was very slight clump of white fur right where you'd expect on a female cat!! She was such a weird cat in SO many ways!!!
> 
> Your cats are beautiful, such shiny coats! I'm absolutely jealous that they seem to be playing together. I have 5 indoor cats that barely tolerate each other. Heavy sigh.


Thanks! The two black ones are littermates, and the little calico is the same age, so she's pretty sure she's their little sister. They are wonderful together, for now, anyway. Before these guys, we were caring for my dad's cat as well as our own elderly cat, and those two were sworn enemies. I definitely count my blessings.


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Very cool coat pattern. I love how glossy black kitties look 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

I think black cats deserve their own sub-forum


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Very interesting, never seen that. My black cat has a few white hairs here and there, but it does not look like that. Never seen one like that, very cute.


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

That's a really cool coat, no matter what it's called! It reminds me of one of the cats at the shelter- overall, she has medium-long hair with a mix of white and brown fur. However, she has these long white hairs all over her- maybe an inch longer than the rest of her fur. Because of her coloring and because the longer hairs are all white, you don't notice it until you're right next to her. It's really neat looking, I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

Beautiful kitties!! I discovered the other day that Suzie isn't completely black as she has one white hair! lol


----------

